# Strategy on how to build up my strength in order to do pull-ups?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Can you suggest a strategy on how to build up my strength in order to do pull-ups? Answer:Chin ups are a superior upper back exercise and it’s worth the effort to get good at them. Here are six excellent ways to improve your chin ups. 1. Work on multiple sets of low reps. Most people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

